# conker warning and dogs!!



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Yet another garden hazard u dog owners should be aware of.....;

Its Autumn  make the most of the sunshine when you can.
For most vets autumn can signal the tailing-off of many seasonal pet problems such as grass seeds, fleas and other skin conditions. But Anthony Riley BVSc MRCVS, of Bridge House Veterinary Surgeons in Mansfield, found himself urgently hunting down the answers to a different seasonal threat when a fox terrier puppy called Archie came a cropper with some conkers!

The owners were distraught, recalls Mr. Riley. Archie presented with severe muscle tremors and was vomiting pieces of horse chestnut, having been playing underneath five of these trees which overhang his garden. I was not aware of any toxic effects from horse chestnuts, and as I was on my own I had nobody to discuss the urgent case with. 

Archie was hospitalised overnight to recover. Thankfully, he improved dramatically with the treatment and his delighted owners collected him the following morning.

Many vets are not aware of the risks of the horse chestnut to dogs says Katie Dunn MA VetMB CVR CSAM MRCVS, 
The conker can be hazardous to dogs of all sizes. Raw horse chestnuts are poisonous - containing a variety of potentially toxic active chemicals including alkaloids, aesculin, and saponins. Signs (often self-limiting gastrointestinal upset) usually develop rapidly (within 6 hours of ingestion) and many affected dogs may recover before their owner seeks veterinary assistance.

Fatal conker poisoning is rare as large quantities must be ingested and the seeds are relatively unpalatable. However, more severe signs such as ataxia and muscle tremor or rigidity can also be seen. Gastric lavage can be beneficial within 2 hours of ingestion but rehydration and purgatives are used if the stomach is empty at the time of presentation.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We have a path opposite our house which is lined by conker trees so I have always been aware that conkers were poisonous. So tend to watch what the dogs are picking up at the moment. I have taken 3 off Willow already but for some reason he doesn't bother with the ones not in their shell its the ones stillin shells he picks up Stupid pup.

The biggest danger we have at the moment is the flipping kids who insist on throwing sticks and even half a breeze block the other day into the trees to knock them down. It doesn't matter how many times you tell them if they let them fall in the wind the will be bigger.


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Evie desperately wants to eat the shells... she's not bothered by the conkers but the fleshy shells seem to be very interesting...


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

i know someone whos dog died from eatin a conker


----------

